# HV Weser-Ems: Alles beim Alten....



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2015)

Vorabbericht Mag Mai 2015
*HV Weser-Ems: Alles beim Alten....​*Und das nicht nur inhaltlich, sondern auch beim Personal, laut  ersten Meldungen von Teilnehmern, noch nicht verifiziert.

Während die Hessenfischer auch Jüngeren etwas zutrauten (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301880 ), scheint bei Weser-Ems noch jeder unter 70 verdächtig, so dass Bernd Pieper wieder gewählt wurde (ohne Gegenkandidat).
Alles beim "Alten" also auch personell...

Von 117 Vereinen sollen nur ca.  40 Vertreter mit ca 66% Stimmanteil anwesend gewesen sein.

Trotz Nachfrage konnte oder wollte der alte/neue Präsi von Weser-Ems, der ja gleichzeitig Finanzvize im DAFV ist, anscheinend zur Finanzlage des DAFV keine aktuellen, konkreten Zahlen vorlegen.

Die gäbe es erst nach der HV des DAFV im Oktober.

Dass Weser-Ems austritt (die Kündigung wurde also auch nicht zurückgenommen), falls der DSAV und der DMV weiter im DAFV bleiben, soll nochmals ausdrücklich bestätigt worden sein.

Erst wenn die austreten und so Weser-Ems im DAFV bleiben könnte, will man sich mit dem Thema Finanzen beschäftigen, um dann evtl. deswegen die Kündigung aufrecht zu erhalten (Thema Beitragserhöhung)

Sobald ich mehr erfahre, mehr Infos..


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems: Alles beim Alten....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erst wenn die *nicht* austreten und so Weser-Ems im DAFV bleiben könnte, will man sich mit dem Thema Finanzen beschäftigen, um dann evtl. deswegen die Kündigung aufrecht zu erhalten



Schreib nicht nicht, wenn Du nicht nicht meinst.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems: Alles beim Alten....*

Sxche........................
korrigiere..................
DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

